#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Εισαγωγή στο AutoCAD Civil 3D, Θεσσαλονίκη, 25-29.11.2013

## mktopo

*ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, 25-29 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ*

Βασικός σκοπός αυτού του πρακτικού σεμιναρίου είναι η εκμάθηση των κύριων λειτουργιών του AutoCAD Civil 3D ώστε οι χρήστες του να είναι σε θέση να χρησιμοποιούν όλα εκείνα τα αναλυτικά εργαλεία του προγράμματος που διευκολύνουν τη σχεδίαση και παρακολούθηση ενός έργου υποδομής.

Μετά την επιτυχή παρακολούθηση του σεμιναρίου, οι καταρτιζόμενοι θα είναι ικανοί να δημιουργούν, να επεξεργάζονται, να τροποποιούν και να αναλύουν τα αντικείμενα του AutoCAD Civil 3D για τη διαχείριση: 
·Σημείων
·D.T.M.
·Χωματουργικών εργασιών
·Στοιχείων οδοποιίας
·Δικτύων αγωγών. 
Επίσης, θα έχουν αποκτήσει βασικές γνώσεις για να σχεδιάζουν τυπικές τομές και τρισδιάστατα μοντέλα οδοποιίας αλλά και για να εισάγουν ή/και να εξάγουν στοιχεία από το πρόγραμμα για το πεδίο ή για άλλες εφαρμογές.

Αίτηση συμμετοχής: Εισαγωγή στο AutoCAD Civil 3D, ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ
Επιστημονική υπεύθυνη: Μαρία Κώστα, ΑΤΜ, Maria.Kosta@km-solutions.gr

----------

